# Two breeders in Florida



## Pushkin (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello all maltese lovers. I am curious if anyone has heard of these two Florida breeders -
Darlynns Maltese (Denise)
Jambet Maltese (Betty White)

I will appreciate any and all info.








Thank youuuuu


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can also check the American Maltese Association's list of recommended breeders in Florida. There are a bunch of them.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have never heard of Darlynns Maltese, but from her website she looks good. I would be sure to ask her a lot of questions stil..

Jambet Maltese also looks good. I've never heard of them either.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pushkin_@Oct 12 2005, 10:52 AM
> *I am curious if anyone has heard of these two Florida breeders -
> Darlynns Maltese (Denise)
> Jambet Maltese (Betty White)*


Denise Rhode (Darylnns Maltese) is a wonderful breeder. She is very nice and has very caring with her Maltese. Her show kids are doing extremely well in the ring. My two pups are actually a repeat breeding of her Glory.

Betty White is also a very caring breeder. I have not spoken to her privately but she is on several lists I am on. She seems like a really nice person with adorable Maltese.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Oct 12 2005, 06:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


According to the membership roster, Jambet Maltese joined Spoiled Maltese August 1, 2005.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

DarLynn's is not far from my parents in FL... I might have to give her a ring when I go down to visit. I'm not 100% ready for a 2nd, but I'm getting "the itch" (NOT the kind you treat with penacillin, though, LOL) for a puppy... I hope that in a year, I am a proud 2-dog mommy









ann marie and the "ready to be a big, bossy sister" buttercup


----------

